# Under the weather :(



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Not sure what is wrong but Nellie and Meg have been under the weather today. Just sleeping, cuddling and not eating. They usually spend most the day playing but haven't once today! They also seem really warm to touch. Meg was sick this morning but only the once. Think I will phone the vets tomorrow if still not right


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh no - I hope they are both ok, are they eating & drinking?
Maybe they can feel the storms?? X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Get well soon Nellie and Meg! Until you do keep warm and get plenty of rest.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope they are ok soon, as both poorly I would suspect something they ate, (although could be a bug/virus I guess) have they been eating and drinking today? I would feed boiled chicken and rice for now, though i'm guessing they have had all their meals today. could they have eaten something outside that you didn't notice?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Nellie and Meg aren't feeling well. I hope they get better soon! Do you know if they have a temperature? :hug: from me and Molly


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sensible pups if they are no feeling well to just snuggle and sleep. Hope they feel better soon.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Thank you! I think they are use to the horrid weather now in fact it makes Nellie hyper in the wind. They haven't touched their food today and Meg usually empties her bowl in seconds. I gave them a little chicken this eve and Nellie has eaten a little she seems to have picked up a little this eve. I don't think it is something they have eaten in the garden as Nellie will only go out if I am there and she runs straight in after doing her business. They seem to have really warm ears and tummies so was thinking maybe a virus?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We'll wishes to Nellie and Meg. Hope they feel better soon.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Offer ice cubes to them. If they are drinking it is fine to miss eating for a day or so.
I'd consult the get tomorrow if Meg is still off food, she is still very yong and they can get dehydrated.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nellies mum said:


> Thank you! I think they are use to the horrid weather now in fact it makes Nellie hyper in the wind. They haven't touched their food today and Meg usually empties her bowl in seconds. I gave them a little chicken this eve and Nellie has eaten a little she seems to have picked up a little this eve. I don't think it is something they have eaten in the garden as Nellie will only go out if I am there and she runs straight in after doing her business. They seem to have really warm ears and tummies so was thinking maybe a virus?


Poor girls, might be good to get some feedback from the vet tomorrow just to put your mind at rest.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Sorry to hear that Nellie and Meg aren't feeling well. I hope they get better soon! Do you know if they have a temperature? :hug: from me and Molly


I don't know. How do you take the temp of a dog?  With their warm tums and ears I was thinking maybe they have??


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Offer ice cubes to them. If they are drinking it is fine to miss eating for a day or so.
> I'd consult the get tomorrow if Meg is still off food, she is still very yong and they can get dehydrated.


Both drinking


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nellies mum said:


> I don't know. How do you take the temp of a dog?  With their warm tums and ears I was thinking maybe they have??


It is difficult to know just by touch if there really is a high temp, probably a good idea to let the vet do a rectal temp tomorrow. Your instinct is probably right though about them feeling warm, mums tend to know these things


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> I don't know. How do you take the temp of a dog?  With their warm tums and ears I was thinking maybe they have??


Well the vets stick a thermometer up their bums!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Well the vets stick a thermometer up their bums!


Ha yes well I won't be doing that!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Just catching up and noticed your post, aw how are they today?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes was wondering too..


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Ah sorry I haven't been too well the past couple of days. They had picked up a bit yesterday morning so I didn't phone the vet and gradually over the day they started to play and eat their food. I'd say pretty much back to normal now  Thanks for asking


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Good news, hope you're feeling better soon too!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Good news, hope you're feeling better soon too!


Thank you


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nellies mum said:


> Thank you


You're welcome


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Glad you Nellie & meg are all ok, 
Ps Claire - I recommend brandy, purely medicinal of course x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Glad you Nellie & meg are all ok,
> Ps Claire - I recommend brandy, purely medicinal of course x


Now Tracey, I'm just asking as I know it is important to be clear about how medication should be taken - is that brandy to be taken before or after the wine? 

Claire take care of yourself and your lovely girls.
What we all need is some warm dry weather and more daylight hours...


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad the babies are feeling better Sorry your under the weather hope Tracey's remedy worked


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Now Tracey, I'm just asking as I know it is important to be clear about how medication should be taken - is that brandy to be taken before or after the wine?
> 
> Claire take care of yourself and your lovely girls.
> What we all need is some warm dry weather and more daylight hours...


I like to take my brandy with drowsy benylin!!!!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Glad you Nellie & meg are all ok,
> Ps Claire - I recommend brandy, purely medicinal of course x


Haha Thank you Dr Tracey I will follow your advice! Actually think it will help me immensely


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Now Tracey, I'm just asking as I know it is important to be clear about how medication should be taken - is that brandy to be taken before or after the wine?
> 
> Claire take care of yourself and your lovely girls.
> What we all need is some warm dry weather and more daylight hours...


Thank you. Totally agree...sunshine has lots of healing properties. The sun was out for at least an hour today and def made a difference


----------

